# A visit from coffeechap



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So after the grinder for mr boots thread , I was all excited and full of anticipation for a coffee chap visit today ..

Last night got the call , I'll be there at about 11am

Then at 8.45 a knock at the door and a large shadowy figure is there .....

There goes my lay in ....









So off he pops to the van ( yes more of the van later ) . Me and JD wait patiently for a morning latte with some workshop coffee.

First grinder on the bench , too excited to ask , lovely drink .

I'll say one thing for him, he makes a mean up of coffee that Mr Chap ...

Yes he's lending me....










The versalab.....!

Er no he isn't .......

Back to the van again

Grinder 2










WTF!

I politely smile and say " Er thanks Dave ..."

Art a few chuckles this Thankfully this goes back into van too.....

Grinder 3 appears

I'm now thinking he is pulling the proverbial shit sandwich ( good grinder , bad grinder , good grinder )










He has that "look at what you could have won" glint in his eyes .... But no that's goes back in.

The mythos is loaded up for a trip downsouth and

A soon as they arrived they were gone , like ( take your pic ...)

Butch and Sundance

Thelma and louise

The chuckle brothers .....






Im left to survey what I left with










Now when is that hausgrind coming.........

PS

Callum thanks for the pressie , there is something making it's way back to you as we speak....

JD always a pleasure to see you.

CC nice cup of coffee to start the day with. Cheers dude ...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

That brass goldfinger is a thing of beauty. Just stare at it and forget about grinding beans.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What you've failed to mention Boots is that CC rang me at some ungodly hour asking for your post code as you weren't answering your sodding phone


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you manage to pull a shot or two on the Versalab before CC returned it to the van. By the way, do Rave know their delivery van is missing??


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Mythos isn't actually heading that far south Martin and should be with me shortly


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rob at Rave reports his Van was stolen 3 days ago:rolleyes:


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Is Lancashire some kind of weird upgrade triangle, whose residents are doomed forever to change their grinders and espresso machines?

I will be working hard to buck the trend...


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Charliej said:


> The Mythos isn't actually heading that far south Martin and should be with me shortly


thought that might be the case - grab the LI from the back of his van when he's passing and I'll collect it later


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> The Mythos isn't actually heading that far south Martin and should be with me shortly


Mines going down south.,


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

True the dirty one is going down south the nice clean one has arrived at my place and a bag of Londinium Guatamalan is in the hopper. I'm hoping to buck the upgrade trend for a while now Tim as I can't see any way of me affording anything that would be a substantial upgrade from what I have now.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So have you actually got a grinder or not?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> So have you actually got a grinder or not?!


You tell me **** ... Massive delay


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> You tell me **** ... Massive delay


No, very very shortly , except for the massive massive delays .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> True the dirty one is going down south the nice clean one has arrived at my place and a bag of Londinium Guatamalan is in the hopper. I'm hoping to buck the upgrade trend for a while now Tim as I can't see any way of me affording anything that would be a substantial upgrade from what I have now.


I'm sure you will be very happy with it Charlie and we will no doubt hear all about it over the coming days .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> No, very very shortly , except for the massive massive delays .


Does he work for a rail company .....


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

That Londinium is looking really good mrboots. I'm gutted I missed out on seeing it. I've still never seen one in the flesh, only in photo's.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> That Londinium is looking really good mrboots. I'm gutted I missed out on seeing it. I've still never seen one in the flesh, only in photo's.


Your still welcome up anytime after I have a grinder .....


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your still welcome up anytime after I have a grinder .....


..........errrrrr we talking about a Christmas visit then?.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> ..........errrrrr we talking about a Christmas visit then?.


Lol funny , not funny , I can't decide Ron


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Which Christmas? is the question! (we hope not)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Start a sweepstake - which will arrive first - EK or Hausgrind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Start a sweepstake - which will arrive first - EK or Hausgrind.


Again , funny , not funny can't decide .

Ill take your hg instead


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Again , funny , not funny can't decide .
> 
> Ill take your hg instead


It's sitting on the hall stand next to the Caravel looking a bit unloved and neglected at the moment


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So what did Dave actually leave you with then Martin a DeLonghi KG burr grinder?

So anyway this is what my coffee corner looks like now, thanks to both Dave(CC), JD and CallumT, for a total outlay since this time last year ( Gaggia Classic and MC2), taking money back from kit sold into account it's cost me £375 in total.

<img alt="p>










<img src=[/IMG][/img]


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> It's sitting on the hall stand next to the Caravel looking a bit unloved and neglected at the moment


Resisted the temptation to snaffle it on my way past yesterday!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ask Martin if he believes in the curse of a Gypsy..........


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

And why all the coyness Bootsie....? Did he really leave the DeLonghi burr grinder. If he did, it is a great grinder. I used it to make a shot but unfortunately it peed through in 6 seconds on the finest setting on my L1, but it looked nice


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks surprisingly like the Dualit K30 variant - in the MP tests it came closest to a certain other grinder for uniformity of particle size distribution too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yet another ungrateful forum member with a free loan grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Yet another ungrateful forum member with a free loan grinder










..............


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Ask Martin if he believes in the curse of a Gypsy..........


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


>


Is that coffeechap's take on MP??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this the one?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How did you manage to take a photograph of a grinder sitting in Boots' kitchen?? Must be a very powerful telephoto lens, David.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How did you manage to take a photograph of a grinder sitting in Boots' kitchen?? Must be a very powerful telephoto lens, David.


Whoose that in the bushes , it's not bill oddy.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whoose that in the bushes , it's not bill oddy.....


Have an alibi, officer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, I was just sitting idly, day dreaming of owning a la marzoco when i thought I recognised the indian sticker on the side of Bootsies new grinder, and realised I had owned a similar one last week, so thought it might help Martin if I had the same one.....we could compare notes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> No, I was just sitting idly, day dreaming of owning a la marzoco when i thought I recognised the indian sticker on the side of Bootsies new grinder, and realised I had owned a similar one last week, so thought it might help Martin if I had the same one.....we could compare notes


And fingerprints on it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> That brass goldfinger is a thing of beauty. Just stare at it and forget about grinding beans.


It's too heavy to pick up


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's too heavy to pick up


See you've got a 'goes al the way up to 18 dial' in anticipation!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought it was some sort of pressure mat for the Torr at first.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> See you've got a 'goes al the way up to 18 dial' in anticipation!


Super rare prototype variants, have you not stuck yours on yet Patrick?

Also received the VST today, thanks for that


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CallumT said:


> Super rare prototype variants, have you not stuck yours on yet Patrick?
> 
> Also received the VST today, thanks for that


Been meaning to ask Callum - did you take the original dial off first or just stick the replacement on top of it?

Pleased to hear your VST arrived safely.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Thought it was some sort of pressure mat for the Torr at first.


Is it not then ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've purchased 2 of those dials in anticipation. Suggested application is on top of existing dial


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Straight on top, it's tight but I think it's a lot better than the attempted super awesome 'Matt Perger' edition dial.










Next step tape on an aeropress funnel...










Stealthy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Next weigh out beans .... What you got those in ?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Some tinware dosing tins, these are from work; I want to buy some better quality screw top ones but you have to buy in batches of 200 quantity at around 90£ - if 8 people are keen (8 x 25 should suffice) I'll drop an order; should be more than 8 single dosers on here so I guess it could happen, beans might go so stale though I know you'd hate that boots


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CallumT said:


> Straight on top, it's tight but I think it's a lot better than the attempted super awesome 'Matt Perger' edition dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Callum.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol small tins cool ......... I'm in . Jeebsy will want some he can keep beans and other stuff in them







snuff for instance and smarties


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The dials I've bought came from Ireland:

View attachment 6049


I'm also in for the small dosing tins if thats still OK


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm in too. Don't know eight people though


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> The dials I've bought came from Ireland:
> 
> View attachment 6049


Boots' and mine came....from Sheffield!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Will move this into a group buy and double check rough estimates and details of if were limited to 8 or if its a 200 minimum batch.

Dials from 3fe look good Ron; The one of martins is one I have produced in my spare time, kept everything very hush as I don't want to stand on anyone's toes but with a multitud of EK's now landing im happy to sell the remaining few I have / Produce another batch.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can I take a dial please?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Spence has a load of dosing tins on order


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol small tins cool ......... I'm in . Jeebsy will want some he can keep beans and other stuff in them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could portion my ground coffee for work in them


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ronsil said:


> The dials I've bought came from Ireland:
> 
> View attachment 6049
> 
> ...


Quality looks good, do 3FE do other colours? How come you got 2 ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

CallumT said:


> with a multitud of EK's now landing.


Hey - do you know something we don't???????


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

/ the multitude of orders being dropped









Group buy posted up aswell.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Can I take a dial please?


Indeed, I've been doing them at £17.50 including postage and a steel cup (£15 without steel cup)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Arse I would have had a cup too.....if we get tins going can you save a cup for me


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Indeed will post one out with the tins, forgot to bring some to UE yesterday -_-


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mines going down south.,





Charliej said:


> True the dirty one is going down south the nice clean one has arrived at my place


Come to Daddy.... You dirty beauty

and South is pronounced Saaaaf - do you know nufink?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Found Boots' ferrets, Daren? - think he forgot to take them out of the hopper so watch your fingers - they're mean little so and sos.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm sure a 5 second purge will take care of the ferret (and make room for my jellied eels)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Set up looking good Charlie.....what tamp matt is that?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's the Tiamo one Mark, they leave enough room on a standard height worktop to open the cupboards underneath and keep the pf nice and straight with the bevelled cutaway I got it from the Coffee Factory and I think it was £13.95 inc delivery and most drop edge tamping mats cost more than that plus VAT and delivery. They're a nice heavy neoprene rubber and having the tamper rest, mat and stand all in one is great comes with a high recommendation from me, no sticker with my picture on though







.


----------

